# Transfer REW EQ Settings to DCX2496



## deodeo (Oct 8, 2010)

I just purchased Behringer DCX2496 and used it with REW. Everything went fine until I couldn't decide how to transfer the EQ Settings in REW to DCX2496 (I have also selected DCX2496 filter setting under REW).
I connected my DCX with USB-Serial Cable under Win 7 successfully.

There were a few REW Parameters like Q, Gain, Freq, etc; which I have no idea where to put them in DCX.

Please help. A screenshot would definitely help.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Behringer provide a software package to configure the unit from a PC, that can be downloaded from http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DCX2496.aspx if you don't already have it. You can also control the unit from the front panel, page 15 of the manual describes how to do that under the EQ section, 4.3.3.


----------



## deodeo (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have used the Remote Software Version 1.16a but I don't know how to transfer the REW EQ settings into the DCX. Do I need to copy/paste them? or is there a direct usb-serial transfer?
I think I have 9 fields to fill in & each field has some values to fill in; e.g. Control, Type, Frequency, Gain, Q
What if there is more than 9 fields?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You need to enter the values from REW manually, REW does not support automatic configuration of the DCX2496. The ones that need to be entered are the type of filter (normally BP for Band Pass), the frequency, the gain and the Q.


----------



## deodeo (Oct 8, 2010)

I just tried putting the values from REW into DCX. I found one last question; should I put the EQ on the left & right channel individually? or should I put them together?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That depends on how you are using the DCX. If it is in the path to your main left/right speakers then enter filter settings for each channel as appropriate, make sure you generate the filters using a measurement of the channel you want to adjust though!

If you are using the DCX for a sub then it would be connected on just one of the channels, so you would only need to enter the filters for that channel.


----------



## deodeo (Oct 8, 2010)

One last question (hopefully). I found that the Targetted EQ was in the range of 10-10kHz for DCX2496.
Why only 10kHz? Isn't it supposed to be able to apply filters up to 20kHz? I can post my screenshot later to clarify my issue. thanks


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

deodeo said:


> I found,,,,,snip,,,,,Why only 10kHz?,,,,,snip,,,,,





JohnM said:


> REW * does not allow  automatic adjustment above 10kHz *as it is very * easy to be misled by the measurement results *, high frequencies will usually roll off as a result of the polar response of the loudspeaker and the absorption of the room, if EQ were to be applied to make the result flat it would actually be boosting the high frequencies well above their correct level and could damage the tweeter (besides sounding bad). Any adjustments above 10kHz have to be made manually.


<. EarlK


----------

